# Tera Kampf gegen framedrops



## wievieluhr (16. Juli 2013)

Also.....

mein Problem war Folgendes:

Trotz meines mehr als ausreichendem Setups hat meine Grafikkarte in Tera (dem Free 2 Play MMORPG) heftige Framedrops erzeugt.
Das kann ja nicht sein, dass meine 7950 das nicht packt?
Ich bin zunächst mit den Grafikeinstellungen runtergegangen und hab immernoch Framedrops....
Was soll der Mist, dacht ich mir?
Ich hab zunächst mithilfe von Fraps geschaut wo ich mich aufhalte .....
WAS ? 80 FPS ? wer brauch soviel ... da falllen drops zu sehr auf ....
Ich bin ins CCC gegangen und schaue ob meine Vertikale Synchronisation an ist ...
ja ist sie .... seltsam warum läuft das Spiel dann nicht mit 60 fps?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich im Internet schlau gemacht, und euch schenke ich eine fertige anleitung 
habe das Ganze auch mithilfe von EXCEL in schönen Diagrammen visualisiert  ....

Wie man im ersten Diagramm Feststellen kann, gibt es ohne Vsync sehr starke Framedrops, vom durch Tera festgeschriebenen Maximalwert 80 FPS bis hinunter zu 44 FPS..... selbst wenn der Durchschnitt bei 74,6 liegt, ist es nach meinen Ansprüchen unspielbar.....

Um das Vsync in Tera zu aktivieren muss man in die Konfigurationsdatei von Tera und diese umschreiben.

Keine Angst ist recht simpel 
Ihr geht in den Ordner wo Tera installiert ist und folgt folgendem Pfad :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Tera/Client/S1Game/Config
und öffnet S1Engine mit dem Editor....
( am besten ihr verwendet nun die Suchfunktion mit Strg+F und sucht nach Vsync )
dort ersetzt ihr den Wert False durch True.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speichert das Ganze ab und startet Tera Neu....

Nun werdet ihr sehen wieviel sauberer das Spiel läuft - Statt Framedrops von bis zu 36 fps hat man nurnoch Framedrops von 1 fps 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe konnte euch helfen,

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Deathranger (16. Juli 2013)

nice genau das hab ich mich vor ein paar tagen auch gefragt


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Juli 2013)

gerngeschehen


----------



## Deathranger (16. Juli 2013)

Aber Die schrift ist so extrem klein bei tera pah da bekomme ich augen schmerzen  und ich hab nur nen 20 zoll monitor  Mehr wie 20 zoll bekomme ich übelst  augen schmerzen


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte


----------



## Deathranger (16. Juli 2013)

ne das meinte ich nicht ^^ meinte die ingame Schrift von tera paah ich sollte mir echt mal einen  Duden kaufen manch mal versteht man mich echt schlecht ^^


----------



## wievieluhr (17. Juli 2013)

sorry wenn ich grad aufn schach stehe aber was meinst du mit Paah ?

btw. finds voll seltsam, dass der button bei Grafikeinstellungen - Erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen- nich funzt ....
man kann ja nich erwarten, dass sich da jeder mit ner AMD Karte durchquälen möchte die wegen der Config unzufrieden sind -.-


----------

